# Osap and TFSA implications



## Birds (Aug 8, 2015)

If a student receives OSAP and puts aside some income derived from a part time job does this mean Osap will automatically reassess them and reduce their Osap?

As well if they neglected to include their TFSA in a previous year application what should they do and again how will it affect them?

Should they just take out their TFSA and pay down their Osap right away as that was what it was intended for anyway?
Want to do the correct thing to avoid issues later.


----------

